# Moving chickens to a new coop



## greenhaven (Jan 7, 2014)

I am moving 46 birds from one coop to a chicken tractor. I am going to go in at night and switch them all over to the tractor. Do you think I should leave them closed into the new tractor for a day so they no that it is their new home. They should be far enough away from the old coop that they will not find it. I made the tractor for their summer house. While they are in it I am going to till there run and plant it with wherever I have and let the weeds grow in so in the late fall when I move them back it is full of food for them. 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## VickiGG (Dec 23, 2012)

When I moved mine to their new coop I closed them in for the night and let them free range in the day, and moved the old coop away, had the new coop in close to where the old one was, and they went in I fine that night. 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Instead of knocking them off their equilibrium and going through all the having to retrain why not build another run on the opposite side of their coop? Plant it, keep it closed off and once its grown in let them in that one while the other one recovers. For fast emergence use an annual rye grass.


----------



## greenhaven (Jan 7, 2014)

I have acres of room. I would like to see them out in the fields. I think It makes better karma for the chickens. 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

greenhaven said:


> I have acres of room. I would like to see them out in the fields. I think It makes better karma for the chickens.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


put their feed & water in their new coop

they will stay where the grocery's are


----------



## greenhaven (Jan 7, 2014)

Well I put them in the new coop last night with food and water. I moved the coop out to the field and let them out today around three o'clock. Some stayed around and others went far into the woods. I hope they come back to stay the night in the coop. It is predator proof so it is the only safe spot


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## greenhaven (Jan 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## greenhaven (Jan 7, 2014)

If you close I recycled some old stuff. The old front door, some shutters and the snowmobile trailer. I am happy the way it turned out. 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Nice mobile coop!


----------



## VickiGG (Dec 23, 2012)

How did it go?


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------

